# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Διάφορα ραδιοκασσετόφωνα 2

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Επειδή δεν χωρούσαν όλες οι φωτο  βάζω και δεύτερη αγγελία με τα υπόλοιπα  αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι ας στείλει π.μ. να του πω τιμή και σχετικές πληροφορίες,

----------

